# Finally some B'fest pics



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Our mini caravan of some of the SoCalTechSession Tribe setting off to Cutter


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Vince and Tim near my car and Kaz's Shaggin' Wagon


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Miles of BMWs on Highway 154 during the road rally


----------

